# Seniors Can Replace Social Security 1099s  Online with Personal Account



## SeaBreeze (Feb 13, 2015)

Now seniors who have misplaced their 1099s, can replace it online with personal account.  http://seniorjournal.com/NEWS/Socia...curity-1099s-Online-with-Personal-Account.htm

"Previously, people who lost their SSA-1099 had to call or visit a Social SSecurity office to get a replacement or request one be mailed to them. With this new online service, people now only need to create a _my_ Social Security account, or log into their existing one. Once there, they can view and print their SSA-1099 or request to have a new one mailed to them—all online.

The agency promotes_ my_ Social Security is a secure, online account people use beginning in their working years and continuing throughout the time they receive Social Security benefits. Once the account is created, it is used by people who are working to keep track of their earnings and to get estimates of future benefits. People already receiving benefits manage them with their account - changing their address, starting or changing direct deposit, getting a benefit verification letter, and more.

In addition to those existing services, beneficiaries will now be able to immediately get their SSA-1099 replaced without needing to call or visit an office and often wait for a replacement form in the mail.

"Setting up a _my_ Social Security account is quick, easy, and secure; plus it’s a great way to do business with Social Security," says Colvin. 
"That’s why more than 16 million people have already taken advantage of our award-winning online services and experienced the new features available with their own accounts."


----------



## Ken N Tx (Feb 13, 2015)

Do you know if the SSA site has this info?? I would rather deal with them.


----------



## AprilT (Feb 13, 2015)

Probably is the link to that site, but, you always want to be sure it says social security.gov  and yes they have the forms.

http://www.ssa.gov/


----------



## SeaBreeze (Feb 13, 2015)

Yes, this is the link in the article to create the account.  http://www.socialsecurity.gov/myaccount/ .  The other link in the article.  http://www.socialsecurity.gov/


----------



## Ken N Tx (Feb 14, 2015)

AprilT said:


> Probably is the link to that site, but,* you always want to be sure it says social security.gov  and yes they have the forms.*
> 
> http://www.ssa.gov/



That is why I asked, I do not want to post my SS Number on any other Site..


----------

